# What treats can I give my angelfish



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

I currently have 3 angelfish and I 2 in my 55 and 1 in my 29 gallon I am going to be getting 3 or 4 more so I can get a breeding pair at around what body size are they ready to breed them for fun also what are treats I can give my angelfish


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

guppies , live bloodworms


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I feed mine frozen bloodworms and frozen brine shrimp


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

frozen brine shrimp, if you rinse them. Be careful with frozen blood worms. I'd had angels gorge themselves, then stop eating and die. They should be part of their natural meaty diet, but don't let angels overeat.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Frozen brine shrimp, lettuce. I've never actually fed my fish freeze-dried foods but I hear they love it.


----------



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

Iv never heard of them eating lettuce I'm going to have to try it I just bought some frozen blood worms


----------

